# Who replaces Webber in ALL-STAR GAME??????



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Amare, Brand, Finley, Jamison????


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brand


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Brand. See how things work out.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Brand


I don't know if that's a confirmed fact or just an opinion, in any case IMO judging by numbers it should be Jamison, Brand or Malone (come on, he's not doing great but MJ is going to the All Star too, isn't he?).


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if that's a confirmed fact or just an opinion, in any case IMO judging by numbers it should be Jamison, Brand or Malone (come on, he's not doing great but MJ is going to the All Star too, isn't he?).


I would rather see Harpring go over Malone if it was someone from the Jazz. Their numbers aren't that different. I think Harpring would appreciate it more. I don't think Malone really cares whether he goes or not.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My first choice would be Brand. I'm with JoeF, I don't think Malone is really upset for not playing at the All-Star game.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Brand!!!:yes:


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Mailman is possible too.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Well I don't really know how much Malone wants to go to the All Star game but you're probably right and he doesn't care much but I was just thinking about picking him up like a tribute to his career, even if his numbers aren't that good this season, like in the MJ case, not about his personal feelings or desire to participate in the game, I am sure there are a bunch of other players who would want to play in the All Star game lot more than Malone.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

1. Michael Finley
2. Karl Malone
3. A Portland Trailblazer
4. Elton Brand

STuart


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Elton!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Elton Brand, but since Yao is on the team...they just might put Amare on there.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

The replacement needs to be someone from Portland, Utah or Sacramento. If it's a player like Brand or Jamison from a sub-.500 team, then the top 6 teams in the West will have 4 players total playing in the game - how ridiculous is that?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it should be Malone. The guy is a future hall of famer and he deserves it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

how about Matt Harpring....where would that team be without him
his #'s are good enough. I like to see new people make it. Maybe, Jamison.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Harp or Jamison.


----------



## daboy (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll go with either Finley or Jamison over Brand. But Dallas already has 2 all-stars so Finley probably won't go. Brand is doing his thing but the Clippers had high expectations and they are doing what the Clippers do best...lose. Jamison on the other hand is leading GS this year to respectibility. I say Tawn goes.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

1. Brand
2. Malone
3. Gasol
4. Jamison


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

everyone seems to be pulling for Brand and he's not a bad choice, but I like Mike Finley. With Nash and Dirk already selected it would only be right to have him there to.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Jamison deserves to go


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It should be Finley. he's arguable their best player and they have the #1 record. 

No way in hell should it be Jamison or Brand. Let's see if they could lead a team to 40 wins for once in their careers.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Peja's replacing him.:no: Finley deserves it more. :sigh:


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

finley.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Finley is so pimp and needs to be a all-star


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Finely deserves it this year... and next brand... malone isn't even close


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Dude have you seen Manu play*

The guy impacts the game even without scoring. He is a threat to steal the ball every time and causes problems for the opponents
defense. The guy is a winner. The Spurs are a much better team when he is in the game.

He is now healthy too so look for him to start soon. He was the best player outside the USA and it wouldn't surprise me if he comes out strong in the second half.


----------

